# Amplificador de RF 1 a 50 Mhz de 5 Watts con driver



## lsedr (Jun 19, 2013)

*Amplificador de RF 1 a 50 Mhz de 5 Watts con driver*

Driver 5mW - 1 watts








etapa de salida de 5 watts o más


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 8, 2013)

Caro Isedr ese amplificador es mui interesante para se armar la salida de uno TRX QRP multibandas de 1,8Mhz hasta 50Mhz ( 160M a 6 M) o quizaz un transconversor multibanda para uno TRX banda ciudadana ( 27Mhz).
Att.
Daniel Lopes


----------



## lsedr (Jul 13, 2013)

Asi se ven las PCB del amplificador

5w    y   10w


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 13, 2013)

lsedr dijo:


> Asi se ven las PCB del amplificador
> 
> 5w    y   10w
> 
> ...



!Lindas tarjetas , mui profissional! , ?poderias subir el esquema electrico dels?
!Muchas gracias amigo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes


----------



## lsedr (Jul 14, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> !Lindas tarjetas , mui profissional! , ?poderias subir el esquema electrico dels?
> !Muchas gracias amigo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes



aquí están. se abre con *este *programa:

saludos...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 19, 2013)

lsedr dijo:


> aquí están. se abre con *este *programa:
> 
> saludos...



! Muchas gracias carissimo Isedr!, pero se no for mucha molestia ? podria subir el diagrama esquematico para  yo apreciar y estudiar ? 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lsedr (Jul 19, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> ! Muchas gracias carissimo Isedr!, pero se no for mucha molestia ? podria subir el diagrama esquematico para  yo apreciar y estudiar ?
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



el diagrama esquemático está en el principio del post en formato .pdf

saludos c


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 20, 2013)

Si es correcto pero yo me refiro a el amplificador de 10Wattios de salida de RF donde o que puedo mirar es un push-pull de transistores MosFet y desafortunadamiente el diagrama esquematico no hay en el principio del post . jajajajajajaja


----------



## lsedr (Jul 20, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Si es correcto pero yo me refiro a el amplificador de 10Wattios de salida de RF donde o que puedo mirar es un push-pull de transistores MosFet y desafortunadamiente el diagrama esquematico no hay en el principio del post . jajajajajajaja




ah ok 






http://www.genesisradio.com.au/GPA10/schema.htm


----------



## lsedr (Ago 1, 2013)

Así se ve la versión de 10 watts:










*archivos sobre la Lista de materiales en formato excel adjuntos.*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 2, 2013)

lsedr dijo:


> Así se ve la versión de 10 watts:
> 
> http://dc700.4shared.com/img/9i-EsGEm/s7/1403d466008/GPA10_2.jpg?async
> http://dc700.4shared.com/img/25CdqO3l/s7/1403d44b640/GPA10_1.jpg?async


Caro Isedr novamiente si no for mucha molestia ? poderia usteds subir la lista de materiales enpleados nese magnifico amplificador de 10W ? yo no logro encontralos en el sitio original que postaste.
!Muchas Gracias!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.
P.D. El medidor de potencia/roe descrito en el sitio original es mui bueno y profesional donde su diseño es enpleado en equipos de radiocomunicaciõn alta-gamma.


----------



## lsedr (Ago 8, 2013)

aqui se entiende mejor













*Este es el LPF (Filtro Paso Bajos) para la salida de antena.*


----------



## lsedr (Ago 12, 2013)

*Aqui *esta la lista de materiales Daniel


----------



## lsedr (Oct 21, 2014)

saludos a todos (as).

He vuelto a retomar este tema porque ya tengo construida la placa para este amplificador lineal HF+6m, pero tengo una duda:

Que tipo de señal es que debe recibir por L1D ??? 

Este amplificador fue tomado del proyecto GPA-10 del G59 de GenesisRadio...

Yo tengo diseñado solo la parte del amplificador sin el circuito logico ni el Low Pass Filter (LPF), como pueden ver en las imagenes que subí durante el post... Mi problema esta en que no se que tipo de señal debe recibir el circuito por el inductor L1D en esta imagen del esquematico:





En la pagina del proyecto solo puedo ver que la señal que entra por L1D viene de las patas 13 y 14 del integrado ULN2003AN, como muestra esta image:

Esta es











aqui se ve la imagen completa del amplificador GPA-10, y el cable que conecta SV3PB con SV3PA...





este es el cable:







aqui el esquema: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Entiendo que debo enviar +12 para accionar el relay (relé) cuando haga TX (transmision), pero sigo sin entender que tipo de señal es que se debe enviar por L1D...

Aqui pueden ver la imagen del amplificador terminado, el amigo que me lo envio, el ya lo probó y anduvo perfecto, pero yo no he podido probarlo porque no se que hacer con el tipo de señal que entra por L1D...






Mi duda viene a partir de que el colega que me facilitó el circuito, ya no tengo contacto con el para preguntarle sobre como conectarlo, ya que el lo usa en su SDR Avala 01.

*El cable verde es el que el amigo conectó a donde esta el inductor L1D, pero no se si el le envia +5v o qué ??...esta es mi duda, por eso no he podido probarlo, aunque tengo que embobinar los tres transformadores, lo cual es facil y se como hacerlo... Quiero usar este amplificador con mi SDR, ya que solo necesita 10mW de entrada para dar unos 10-15 watts a la salida...*

Todo el proyecto esta aqui:
http://www.genesisradio.com.au/GPA10/phase2.html

aqui el datasheet del integrado ULN2003AN: http://www.nteinc.com/specs/2000to2099/pdf/nte2011.pdf

espero vuestra ayudita...

gracias


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 21, 2014)

Hola...@lsedr la señal que entra a SV3PB es la conmutación RX/TX y trabaja con tensión o no dependiendo si esta en recepción o transmisión. Supongo que van conectados SV3PA a SV3PB. 
El circuito trabaja también con la protección de SWR para in-habilitar el paso a TX si existe SWR en la salida. El 2003 es de uso común para separar señales TTL por ejemplo de micro-controladores, etc.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## lsedr (Oct 21, 2014)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...@lsedr la señal que entra a SV3PB es la conmutación RX/TX y trabaja con tensión o no dependiendo si esta en recepción o transmisión. Supongo que van conectados SV3PA a SV3PB.
> El circuito trabaja también con la protección de SWR para in-habilitar el paso a TX si existe SWR en la salida. El 2003 es de uso común para separar señales TTL por ejemplo de micro-controladores, etc.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.



si eso es lo que he estado observando, le estoy preguntando al colega Bruce (KF1Z) pero es un poco dificil por ser en ingles la conversacion..

El me estuvo explicando que cuando el voltaje +12v cae cerca de 0,7v es que el BD139 activa el circuito BIAS.... ahora bien, mi pregunta es: Como lo conecto si yo en mi diseño no tengo el circuito integrado ULN2003AN ???

Podria conectar una resistencia en serie con el +12 que se envia para activar el relay de la antenna y conectarlo directamente a L1D ???

algo asi como en esta imagen ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://dc394.4shared.com/img/en__eXKece/s7/14934b1f048/12_online.png

esta imagen se la envie al colega Bruce, para ver que me aconseja el...


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 22, 2014)

lsedr dijo:


> si eso es lo que he estado observando, le estoy preguntando al colega Bruce (KF1Z) pero es un poco dificil por ser en ingles la conversacion..
> 
> El me estuvo explicando que cuando el voltaje +12v cae cerca de 0,7v es que el BD139 activa el circuito BIAS.... ahora bien, mi pregunta es: Como lo conecto si yo en mi diseño no tengo el circuito integrado ULN2003AN ???
> 
> ...



Si no le pones nada en dicho terminal el amplificador esta preparado para amplificar(TX), si le pones cualquier tensión mayor a 1V, el amplificador por la acción del transistor llave TR1D que quita la tensión de polarización de Gate del transistor amplificador, quedaría en RX.
Si no tienes el proyecto original, debes adaptarlo al tuyo sacando señales de donde tengas la conmutación RX/TX tú proyecto y no hay problema por la tensión que envíes siempre que no envíes altas tensiones...el 2003 solo es un "separador" oportuno en el desarrollo global de todo el proyecto pero no una parte sin la cual no funcionara(es un material secundario).


Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 22, 2014)

!Hola a todos , saludos desde Brasil!, estimado lsedr , lo CI ULN2003 es basicamente (eso cada interface)conposto de  un transistor NPN darlington (alto ganho) con un resistor en serie con  la base de algunos kohmios (entrada del CI) , emissor a la tierra  y  lo colector (colector abierto) es la salida del CI ,hay tanbien un diodo (anodo al tierra y catodo conectado a la salida) para que lo transistor pueda manipular cargas inductivas, basicamente es eso,  listo. 
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lsedr (Oct 22, 2014)

ricbevi dijo:


> Si no le pones nada en dicho terminal el amplificador esta preparado para amplificar(TX), si le pones cualquier tensión mayor a 1V, el amplificador por la acción del transistor llave TR1D que quita la tensión de polarización de Gate del transistor amplificador, quedaría en RX.
> Si no tienes el proyecto original, debes adaptarlo al tuyo sacando señales de donde tengas la conmutación RX/TX tú proyecto y no hay problema por la tensión que envíes siempre que no envíes altas tensiones...el 2003 solo es un "separador" oportuno en el desarrollo global de todo el proyecto pero no una parte sin la cual no funcionara(es un material secundario).
> 
> 
> Ric.


Ok, entonces lo que hare es usar un cable con +12v para TX (activar el relay para hacer TX) y para RX entonces enviare los +12v RX al inductor *L1D *con una *resistencia conectada en serie de 4.7Kohm*... Crees que sea correcto ????

Aun no lo puedo probar, porque tengo todo instalado, pero me falta solamente instalar los transformadores BN43-202 que pedi y aun no han llegado a mis manos.... bueno eso es lo que estyo pensando hacer... ademas usare este amplificador para otros proyectos, porque tiene buena sensibilidad en la entrada, unos 5 ó 10mW.


gracias por comentar


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 22, 2014)

lsedr dijo:


> Ok, entonces lo que hare es usar un cable con +12v para TX (activar el relay para hacer TX) y para RX entonces enviare los +12v RX al inductor *L1D *con una *resistencia conectada en serie de 4.7Kohm*... Crees que sea correcto ????
> 
> Aun no lo puedo probar, porque tengo todo instalado, pero me falta solamente instalar los transformadores BN43-202 que pedi y aun no han llegado a mis manos.... bueno eso es lo que estyo pensando hacer... ademas usare este amplificador para otros proyectos, porque tiene buena sensibilidad en la entrada, unos 5 ó 10mW.
> 
> ...



Tiene que funcionar así como lo escribes.

Ric.


----------



## lsedr (Oct 22, 2014)

OK, bueno ya probaré cuando tenga instalados los transformadores que los tendré dentro de 10 dias....

Crees que es necesario alimentar L1D con la resistencia en serie con los (+12v RX) o conectarlo directo sin la resistencia ???


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 23, 2014)

lsedr dijo:


> OK, bueno ya probaré cuando tenga instalados los transformadores que los tendré dentro de 10 dias....
> 
> Crees que es necesario alimentar L1D con la resistencia en serie con los (+12v RX) o conectarlo directo sin la resistencia ???



Coloca una resistencia que te aseguraras...no se el valor de la resistencia serie con la base del TR...si fuera de orden de los Kohms seguramente funcionaria directamente....se calcula sabiendo que para conducir el TR llave tiene que llegarle en su base aproximadamente 0.7V.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## lsedr (Oct 23, 2014)

ricbevi dijo:


> Coloca una resistencia que te aseguraras...no se el valor de la resistencia serie con la base del TR...si fuera de orden de los Kohms seguramente funcionaria directamente....se calcula sabiendo que para conducir el TR llave tiene que llegarle en su base aproximadamente 0.7V.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.



saludos Ric

el colega Bruce (encargado de la venta del proyecto en Genesis Radio), el me estuvo diciendo que para hacer RX debo enviar +12v con una resistencia de 4.7K en serie, con L1D... entonces en el sistema SDR que tengo, puedo hacerlo de esa manera, colocar la resistencia en serie para alimentar L1D cuando este RX, y para TX enviar los +12v al relay que conmuta la antena.

bueno ya vere que sucede cuando instale los transformadores.


gracias por comentar, saludos c


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 23, 2014)

Hola a todos , caro lsedr quando aplicamos una tensión positiva en "L1d" (+RX) en realidad saturamos lo transistor NPN "T1d" , ese quando saturado "quita" o mejor baja a quasi 0Volts la tensión de "Bias" de los transistores MosFet cortandoos (desligando els) , asi ese estagio NO mas amplifica  y nin tanpoco consome curriente o mejor no hace nada (practicamente desligado).
Quando hay 0 volts en "L1d" lo transistor NPN "T1d" estas cortado asi la polarización ( Bias) de los transistores MosFet vuelven ao normal (Vzener de "D2d" + VBE de "T2d") y tudo funciona como deve (amplificar).
Desejo tener sido claro en mis esplicaciones , dudas adicionales , pregunte  es un gusto platicarmos .
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## lsedr (Oct 23, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro lsedr quando aplicamos una tensión positiva en "L1d" (+RX) en realidad saturamos lo transistor NPN "T1d" , ese quando saturado "quita" o mejor baja a quasi 0Volts la tensión de "Bias" de los transistores MosFet cortandoos (desligando els) , asi ese estagio NO mas amplifica  y nin tanpoco consome curriente o mejor no hace nada (practicamente desligado).
> Quando hay 0 volts en "L1d" lo transistor NPN "T1d" estas cortado asi la polarización ( Bias) de los transistores MosFet vuelven ao normal (Vzener de "D2d" + VBE de "T2d") y tudo funciona como deve (amplificar).
> Desejo tener sido claro en mis esplicaciones , dudas adicionales , pregunte  es un gusto platicarmos .
> !Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
> ...



ok Daniel, entendí. obrigado por comentar.
73s


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 23, 2014)

lsedr dijo:


> ok Daniel, entendí. obrigado por comentar.
> 73s


!Seguimos conectados!
!73/51!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lsedr (Oct 28, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Seguimos conectados!
> !73/51!
> Att.
> 
> Daniel Lopes.



ok, Daniel, 73s
HI3MFR


----------



## crimson (Ago 19, 2015)

Este amplificador lineal fue pensado para reforzar la salida de un GACW7. Es uno de mis clásicos amplificadores lineales, no tiene ningún secreto, pero aún así veamos el circuito:

Tenemos dos relays, uno a la entrada y otro a la salida, comandados por la tensión "+Tx" que la sacamos de la placa del GACW7. Esto hace que cuando el equipo esté en recepción, la señal de la antena vaya directo al receptor. Cuando activamos el "+Tx" se conmutan los relays haciendo que la salida del GACW7 se disipe en la resistencia de 56 ohm 2W de la entrada. Parte de esa energía hace trabajar al IRFZ44N, que está debidamente polarizado por el preset y el zener de 4V7. La corriente de reposo en este caso es baja, tipo 20 a 30 mA, con eso es suficiente para que trabaje a plena potencia sin calentamiento excesivo y/o algunas oscilaciones indeseadas. Para evitar esto hay también una red RC entre Drenador y Gate, que mantiene la ganancia en altas frecuencias baja para evitar realimentaciones extrañas. La salida del IRFZ va a un transformador 4 a 1 que adapta los 14 ohm del Drenador a los 50 ohm normalizados de salida (Recordemos: Zd = (Vcc x Vcc) / 2Po). El transformador está bobinado con 8 espiras bifilares de alambre 0,80 sobre núcleo toroidal de 1/2 pulgada de los comunes de fuente de PC. Las bobinas de salida están hechas también con alambre de 0,80 y  diámetro interno de 10mm. Las de 1,4uHy tienen 19 espiras y las de 1,7uHy tienen 21 espiras. En el .pdf está la placa en espejo lista para la plancha.
La disposición de los componentes anda por acá:

Para evitar oscilaciones la placa está hecha a doble faz, esto es, el lado de cobre "de arriba" (donde van los componentes) actúa como plano de masa, por lo tanto, la placa debe ser trabajada de la siguiente manera: Una vez que tenemos lista la placa del lado de las pistas (al pasarla por el percloruro férrico debemos tapar con cinta de papel adhesiva la placa de cobre de arriba, para que no se marque) marcamos con una fibra indeleble los agujeritos que van a masa (revisar en el diagrama esquemático):




Estos agujeritos los dejamos como están. A los que no están marcados los "fresamos" con la punta de una mecha (yo uso una de 3,75mm). Esta labor se hace a mano, no conviene usar taladro porque puede pasarse y estropeamos la placa:

Aquí vemos cómo quedan los agujeritos que son pasantes y los que conectan el componente a masa. Ojo que por debajo también hay algunas pistas que conectan a masa, principalmente el electrolítico y los relays, porque no pueden soldarse si no es por debajo.

Ahora sí podemos pulir la plaqueta y pasarle el flux para poder soldarla. Veamos ahora en detalle cómo hay que soldar los componentes que van a masa, por ejemplo, el diodo zener:

Así hay que hacer con el resto, los capacitores cerámicos y la resistencia de 56 ohm, por ejemplo. Un último detalle es el montaje del transformador de salida:

Como vemos, hay que raspar las puntas con un "cutter" hasta dejar el cobre desnudo y fijarse si hay continuidad entre los bobinados como marca la figura. Una vez resuelto esto se puede montar en la plaqueta. El IRFZ44N va "por debajo" de la plaqueta, con la intención de usar el gabinete del equipo como disipador de calor para el mismo. Recuerden ponerle mica aislante y buje plástico, para que no haga cortocircuito el drenador con el chassis.

Anda muy bien, aumenten la potencia de sus GACW7s.
Saludos C


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 19, 2015)

!!! Felicitaciones Don Crimson por ese aporte tan interesante , todo el mui bien documentado y prolijo  !!!
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.
P.D. puedo hasta ganar un "F29" , pero no podrias perder de felicitar formalmente y no solamente con un sensillo "Me Gusta".


----------

